# Dead leaf mantis photos



## Morpheus uk (Jun 14, 2007)

Heres some pics of my dead leaf female eating, her ooth should hatch soon  ,shes probably one of my favs  












She feels sorry for her locust friend and is trying to give mouth to mouth resusitaion xD


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2007)

Great pics.


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice photography. I love this species.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice, even a little bit of humour :wink:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone, found another one, shes so funny :lol:


----------



## athicks (Jun 16, 2007)

Amazing how much it does look like a dead leaf! Great faces in the photographs


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice pictures. Does it look like you can feed her a lot more or is it just me?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2007)

Are they aggressive?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 19, 2007)

Nah, well she isnt


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 6, 2007)

Just another one i took the other day, she was actually upside down lol


----------



## RodG (Aug 6, 2007)

Outstanding photos!!! I have been trying to get this species for 2 years now


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 6, 2007)

Rod this is D. Lobata, i thought you were asking for D. Dessicata instead?


----------



## RodG (Aug 6, 2007)

Yen, you are right as always


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 6, 2007)

Just a couple i forgot, god rest her soul  

Good luck with that ooth Rob, not that you`ll need it


----------

